# My three year old on her third ride :-)



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wow she's gorgeous!!! i bet you did a lot of work with her to allow you to stand on her! what was your training routine like?


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Thank you*

hello,
Thankyou and actually she is just is that easy to ride. she is really sweet and tolerant, and lets you do whatever you want with her. She does not understand leg cues or anything like that yet but i figured it is a good start. She has been on the roads and the trails, she will move out if there is a horse ahead of her she just does not know what i want yet when i am on her back but is learning fast. As for training techniques i always start from the ground up. I spend some time every day on the ground with her walking her saying woah, and making her stop with just hearing me say woah and learning to walk just when i say it, and lunging, and ground manners. I did not know how she was going to act when i through the saddle on the first time and she acted great so i just threw the saddle up on her and jumped on and went on a trail ride. She is not spooky and knows woah and walk, but has not done much else. I dont want to rush her. She is doing everything at her pace... and she is really liking it.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She is beautiful, & I can tell she trusts you a whole lot!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow third ride, really? She looks so calm! Love her color!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Good for you. Are you going to continue to train her yourself?


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

yes i am,
I personly have not had very good encounters with trainers... So i do it myself and i love it! i love a challenge and its fun, cause you think your training the horse...but they are actually training you cause every horse is different and different things work on different horses so you learn so much with every horse you train. I get bored with my riding mare becuase shes REALLY broke. like ridden twice a day for the past three years... so she knows everything... so i always have a few youngins around.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Shes such a beauty! Why do people like to stand on their horse? Ive seem people do it in sale shots, I dont know why? But whats the point? Is that like trick horse stuff....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

travlingypsy said:


> Shes such a beauty! Why do people like to stand on their horse? Ive seem people do it in sale shots, I dont know why? But whats the point? Is that like trick horse stuff....


Ha I always wondered that too! I think Vida would let me stand on her, I'm just too much of a klutz. I'd fall off and Vida would look down at me and say "you idiot, whatcha do that for?"

She is a beauty though. Have fun with her


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> travlingypsy said:
> 
> 
> > Shes such a beauty! Why do people like to stand on their horse? Ive seem people do it in sale shots, I dont know why? But whats the point? Is that like trick horse stuff....
> ...


^^ haha! yeah, me n Misty too


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I think it's to show the trust and calmness of the horse...


----------



## silver spurs (Sep 17, 2008)

wow she looks really calm!! she is beautiful!!
keep up the good training


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh really? Is it bad for their backs? Thats probably a lame question but I would think... well its not like you have cusion on your feet like your butt. But then hey those one cricus ppl canter and stand on the horse backs and do flips and jumps and all that crazy stuff. 

I know I would be to afraid to do it on gypsy! Id probably wiggle my self off, or shed shake and there I go..."WEEE!" Man Ive fallen off to many times, its gone to my head. Maybe I'll try it on my next horse and get it on tape! So you guys can see what a dork I am...lol.


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol, yeah i do it to show how calm a horse is. but i do more than just stand on them, I slide all over them. I stand on their butt, back, mount and dismount from both sides, lay across them, ride behind the saddle on their but, sit backwards. Then do all that bareback.. Just a thing to get your horses used to all sorts of things on their back so they are used to almost everything including riders that fly all over. Just a training technique.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Painteddreamfarm said:


> Lol, yeah i do it to show how calm a horse is. but i do more than just stand on them, I slide all over them. I stand on their butt, back, mount and dismount from both sides, lay across them, ride behind the saddle on their but, sit backwards. Then do all that bareback.. Just a thing to get your horses used to all sorts of things on their back so they are used to almost everything including riders that fly all over. Just a training technique.


I wish I could do it, my 50+ year old bones won't let me move in the direction to hardly get up in the saddle much less stand up once I get up there :lol: Plus I don't bounce near as good as I used to when I fall :wink:


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

See now thats good in training. But I saw a horse for sale and he had video. And the lady had this person who was made out of pvc pipe, clothes, a mop for hair. Ties this "person" to the saddle and free lunged them in the video. It was so funny because this "person" was flopping around on this horse with arms and legs going all over. The horse never had a real person on its back. But I guess it works but still why show that in a video.


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

I wish I could stand on a horse! I have no balance when not sitting, lol. I trip over my own feet all the time! Love the pics! She is a sweet girl for being 3.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Painteddreamfarm, how long have you been training horses?


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

Only for a few years.sence i was 15. I have always had horses my whole life, just never started training till then. First training horse was a 4 yr old abused straight egyptian Mare. Dapple Grey she was sooo pretty. I am 19 now so not to long


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow, your lucky! My trainer basically told me not to train and gave me a big story on how training is bla bla and that most trainers are not sucsesfull. I still really want to train and work with horses, I just have to do it on my own... 

Edit: Any advice on getting started? Ive had lesson when I was 7 (W/T/C) But I had a long break and got back in the saddle when I was 18 (20 now) with this trainer, she helped me "finish" my mare right now. She taught me a lot of groundwork. I watch her train a lot. Im like the eyes and ears of the barn...so im picking a lot of good stuff up.


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

When you have a love for training, and love teaching horses to do things it does not really matter if you are successful ( financially wise ) becuase it is the fact of taking a horse that is untrained and once you are done you can look at it and be proud to say... I did that...I have yet to find a horse that i could nottrain. that 4 year old arab, took me 6 months. When i got her you could not even go near her. it took me two weeks to be able to pet her in the pasture... So i would just find a good tree...find a book at read in the pasture so she got used to me being around and started to realize i was not going to hurt her. Then slowly started with ground manners. She was voice commanded on the ground for walk trot canter woah and back. She would free lunge and lunge. She would walk in the trailor when you said in and back out when you said out. under saddle she was voice commanded with all the same to. In sixs month she was great and i sold her to a 12 yr old girl to be her 4-H horse and they do great together. Thats why i do it... To see that you accomplished something made the horses life happy along with a 12 yr old little girls dream of having her horse come true. Sense then i have been addicted to problem horses and restarting them, to youngins that need to be broke. I absolutely love it. I dont work except for with horses... you could say i have a fantisy life. But its honesly the only thing i want to do with my life, and i love it. If you love it you can be successful in anything you want. If you want to train do it. I promise its the most rewarding thing you will ever do. i sound like a precher. hahah lol.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks dude!  Honestly no one supports me, see I took my trainers advice about having a second job to support training horses....So im going to be a real estate agent and flip houses so I can start saving money for my own facility! But everyone thinks I cant do anything their just like "oh...ok...huh." You know like when people just don't know what to say. 
I LOVE working with horses and always new I needed a job with animals. My real love is doing ground work, I think thats the funnest thing because you build this amazing relationship by teaching the horse, I mean your able to make the horse move and do what you want by a flick of your wrist or by moving your body just the slightest to make that back foot slip under! Its just great.... I think if I did get a young horse to train by my self id get an earful from the trainer, saying how I cant handle this and stuff...So Im just kinda stuck right now till I get out of that barn. 
I would love to raise my own foal I think that would be so cool to be able to be in that horses life since birth! Actually my dream, is to have this GREAT big barn with indoor arena fancy stalls big open paddocks and stuff, and breed percheron/shire crosses! That would be so freakin cool! And I wouldn't be a mean BO Id be nice and all supportive...lol


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well right now i am making plenty of money off horses. The market is so bad that people are just giving their horses away. I am finding free horses everywhere and i take them, train them for a month and resell them for 1500 or so and make nice money! im not really seeing the money right now that i am making because i am in the process of building my facility. I have moved three times, nothing was working out and finally moved the horses to my old place and have to restart with just a pasture :-( so every horse i sell the money goes to a barn and what not. Its not easy.... i always go with the saying... no one said it would be easy... they just said it would be worth it. I have never been good with taking peoples advice or listening to them... so many people thought i could never do this and the only one that supports me in my decision of only horses is my father and boyfriend. my grandmother ( who considers her self a profession horse person ) tells me im not educated enough for this.....Thats when i just laugh and say okay, but continue dreaming of whom i am going to ride today  You cant listen to anyone if they are putting you down. Live your dream and your life the way i want. Yes it will bite you in the *** a few times. Last month i moved up north with a friend to co own a farm with 80 acres and well.... lets just say im not there anymore.... lasted about a month and im back down state again.. poor horses.... then i was leasing a barn and the guy decided he wanted to use if for himself and i had to leave... so here i am on my old property again.... starting this again.. but whatever doesnt kill you just makes you stronger..  ( untill arthritis kicks in from being dumped off horses so much  )


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Your 100% right! And with every horse you work with you become a better teacher and you learn so much more with every ride! I love that about horses and training you are always learning. I hated school never licked it. I only wanted to learn about animals, forget history!... Im trying to sell my mare right now. 2,000 obo and so far I have interests. I have had two people say they want to come see her, but they never set a date. I cant wait till I have my own property, I feel so constricted at the barn. I can understand how co-owning, and leasing barns could be a problem. Are you going to custom build your barn or go through a barn site thing like barn pros? lol, yah I've gone off plenty of times to complain about arthritis... At least there are great forums like this one, With tons of people who will slap you and wake you up or push you into the right direction thats why I love this forum!


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

I never feel it right away when i fall off a horse becuase i instently think CRAP GRAB THE HORSE becuase i dont have a arena right now so i do the training out in the open in my yard..  probably not safe  But I have never gotten seriously hurt yet! i am do here soon though, i have had tons of close calls! The problem with my horses is they are all so darn friendly that i hate when it comes time to sell them. :-( like me three year old is rediculus you cant go in the pasture without her being right next you nuggin you being like ummm..hello pet me. She follows you everywhere and gets mad when you take another horse beside her becuase she feels like well fine then guess im not good enough. She is for sale right now for 1000. So is my gelding. i have one mare that i could never get rid of becuase i have had her for years! She is a B/S APHA AQHA dark bay mare. Her whole dam side is thoroughbred racers. Better anne, northern dancer. But her sire side is im ready to zip, zipz chocoloate chip, three bars, all those good ones.. so she is bred to do absolutely anything. I love her. even though she is a pain in the behind to keep weight on. She seriously goes through 1 bale a day, and a good 8 scoops of grain a day! she is only 15.3 She is only 12 to... which is why im confused as to why she eats so much!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

How many horses have you trained?...I might have fybromialgia so every day im in loads of pain. Some days I can harldy get paints on. But since I dont have insurance right now I cant get fixed, lol the safe way to go when working with horses! Ive fallen off 5 times with my mare all do to her spooking at nothing :roll: I think she is getting bored with arena work, becuase every one has been telling me to be confident keep her attention on me, free lunge her...ect and she still spooks at nothing! She is a lot like your mare! except with out the fancy breeding! Shes a hard keeper kinda, she lost a lot of weight this winter, ive got her on low grain though becuase she gets real hot... I have her on as much hay she can eat, and beetpulp, but she got her weight back and is looking good. I just dont get how people can take pics of there horse in pasture all mudy and sell them a month later, while I wash my horse, spend time getting her perfect for the shot, and I cant sell her. But the market is great right now, almost becuase people are looking for broke horses and there is a very limited amount and they are all around my horses price. While there are so many green horses, around $500! Well thats how it is in my state...Do you ride western?


----------

